# Uber sports, speciality cars



## Adam Rossel

Hello all! I was considering becoming a part time uber driver, until I found out that my car being 2 doors doesn't qualify. That gave me an idea. I have a Shelby Mustang and I thought it would be a blast to give people a ride in an exciting muscle car. If you're having a bad day at the office, wouldn't it be awesome if you could have a cool sports car, classic car, or an exotic car pick you up instead of the normal 4 door sedan?? Has anyone suggested this before? I think you could charge a slight premium for "Uber S" and make the driver required to have an exciting vehicle. Just a thought. Why not have fun on your ride to your next meeting!! What does everyone think of this??


----------



## TBone

I like the idea but you may get too many people wanting you to thrash your car and speed too much.


----------



## Adam Rossel

Yeah, I hear you on that one, I think that might be a bit of a problem, but I think for a lot of people, just being in such a car, especially if they don't have or can't afford one, would be a rush and a nice escape from a busy day. Especially if it's a classic car. I would imagine this would only attract drivers that want to drive very part time, a few hours once or twice a week.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Adam Rossel said:


> Hello all! I was considering becoming a part time uber driver, until I found out that my car being 2 doors doesn't qualify. That gave me an idea. I have a Shelby Mustang and I thought it would be a blast to give people a ride in an exciting muscle car. If you're having a bad day at the office, wouldn't it be awesome if you could have a cool sports car, classic car, or an exotic car pick you up instead of the normal 4 door sedan?? Has anyone suggested this before? I think you could charge a slight premium for "Uber S" and make the driver required to have an exciting vehicle. Just a thought. Why not have fun on your ride to your next meeting!! What does everyone think of this??


They have stuff like that in Vegas, it's not an original idea.
Back in the day Hertz rented Mustangs that people trashed, switched engines etc.

http://mustangs.about.com/od/1966mustangmodelprofiles/a/1966-gt350h.htm


----------



## TBone

I'll take a ride but we would have to hoon a little bit. I used to have a Dodge Shelby CSX-T, 91 Daytona Shelby, and named my dog Shelby.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Adam Rossel said:


> Hello all! I was considering becoming a part time uber driver, until I found out that my car being 2 doors doesn't qualify. That gave me an idea. I have a Shelby Mustang and I thought it would be a blast to give people a ride in an exciting muscle car. If you're having a bad day at the office, wouldn't it be awesome if you could have a cool sports car, classic car, or an exotic car pick you up instead of the normal 4 door sedan?? Has anyone suggested this before? I think you could charge a slight premium for "Uber S" and make the driver required to have an exciting vehicle. Just a thought. Why not have fun on your ride to your next meeting!! What does everyone think of this??


You know sometimes rich people don't want to look rich for some reason or another. How about a piece of crap car with bald tires and a loud muffler that would make rich people feel like trash for a little while?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Adam Rossel said:


> Yeah, I hear you on that one, I think that might be a bit of a problem, but I think for a lot of people, just being in such a car, especially if they don't have or can't afford one, would be a rush and a nice escape from a busy day. Especially if it's a classic car. I would imagine this would only attract drivers that want to drive very part time, a few hours once or twice a week.


I totally disagree you'd get a bunch of young punks who want you to break the speed limit and show them what the car can do and if you don't do it theyll one star you. Bear in mind that to even succeed with uber you need to drive like a little old lady and they won't appreciate that.


----------



## Rich Brunelle

Maybe offer Uber S at a local race track off hours where you could take them for a real lap around the track. I can just imagine the insurance for that.


----------



## Uber Math Professor

Your enthusiasm is super cute. That new Uber driver hope and excitement is something we all experienced at first. 

But it is usually knocked right out of you when you open that first payment statement and realize you worked really hard and put crazy miles on your car for what some kids still in high school earn at their part time jobs.


----------



## rtaatl

Too much of a niche market to be profitable at. However I do wish Chrysler would make a 300 Hellcat...I'd buy one, debadge it, and put livery plates on it in a heartbeat...lol!


----------



## elelegido

UberTaxPro said:


> You know sometimes rich people don't want to look rich for some reason or another. How about a piece of crap car with bald tires and a loud muffler that would make rich people feel like trash for a little while?


Uber has recently begun allowing cars up to 15 years old, so Uber shitheaps held together with tape and bubble gum will be rolling to pickups soon.


----------



## UberTaxPro

elelegido said:


> Uber has recently begun allowing cars up to 15 years old, so Uber shitheaps held together with tape and bubble gum will be rolling to pickups soon.


maybe their driver recruitment campaign is slowing down a little because of lower rates?


----------



## elelegido

UberTaxPro said:


> maybe their driver recruitment campaign is slowing down a little because of lower rates?


Don't think so. I heard an Uber radio ad for driver recruitment for the first time last week.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty

Adam Rossel said:


> Hello all! I was considering becoming a part time uber driver, until I found out that my car being 2 doors doesn't qualify. That gave me an idea. I have a Shelby Mustang and I thought it would be a blast to give people a ride in an exciting muscle car. If you're having a bad day at the office, wouldn't it be awesome if you could have a cool sports car, classic car, or an exotic car pick you up instead of the normal 4 door sedan?? Has anyone suggested this before? I think you could charge a slight premium for "Uber S" and make the driver required to have an exciting vehicle. Just a thought. Why not have fun on your ride to your next meeting!! What does everyone think of this??


funny, I was thinking about that same concept myself. 66 chevelle and 72 mustang. To take it one step further here in Charleston the Antique's would go over, those very distinguished Lincolns, etc., stretched out, rag top, you know. It has possibilities. Disregard the nay sayers, keep up the dreams.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> funny, I was thinking about that same concept myself. 66 chevelle and 72 mustang. To take it one step further here in Charleston the Antique's would go over, those very distinguished Lincolns, etc., stretched out, rag top, you know. It has possibilities. Disregard the nay sayers, keep up the dreams.


 You can do it , but why involve Uber ?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty

because the app is how we match the rider to the carrier. The Devil is in the details. Most Pony cars have horrible gas consumption, so it would make sense to work at an Airport. I just like the concept, didn't say it was doable or feasible.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> because the app is how we match the rider to the carrier. The Devil is in the details. Most Pony cars have horrible gas consumption, so it would make sense to work at an Airport. I just like the concept, didn't say it was doable or feasible.


You aren't part of the Hagerty classic car insurance family are you ?


----------



## Khalvo

TBone said:


> I like the idea but you may get too many people wanting you to thrash your car and speed too much.


The price was upwards of €200, several years ago for an M5 and Sabine Schmitz.

Sabine is no longer driving, but it's an experience I'd recommend!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You aren't part of the Hagerty classic car insurance family are you ?


If it were only so............


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> If it were only so............


Well, you never know.


----------



## rtaatl

Jimmy Lee Hagerty said:


> funny, I was thinking about that same concept myself. 66 chevelle and 72 mustang. To take it one step further here in Charleston the Antique's would go over, those very distinguished Lincolns, etc., stretched out, rag top, you know. It has possibilities. Disregard the nay sayers, keep up the dreams.


What a coincidence...I grew up with a 66 Chevelle and 73 Mustang. Way too much money to keep on the road...pretty much have to keep a mechanic in the trunk..lol! Nice cars though...just don't make a turn or hit the brakes..lol!


----------



## UberQuintero

Adam Rossel said:


> Hello all! I was considering becoming a part time uber driver, until I found out that my car being 2 doors doesn't qualify. That gave me an idea. I have a Shelby Mustang and I thought it would be a blast to give people a ride in an exciting muscle car. If you're having a bad day at the office, wouldn't it be awesome if you could have a cool sports car, classic car, or an exotic car pick you up instead of the normal 4 door sedan?? Has anyone suggested this before? I think you could charge a slight premium for "Uber S" and make the driver required to have an exciting vehicle. Just a thought. Why not have fun on your ride to your next meeting!! What does everyone think of this??


Would be nice, then I could ***** out my third car to Uber too!


----------



## herbie-53-guy

I have a 54 Chevy Wagon! Being a 4 door and a slow cruiser I wonder if it would be a fun car to try


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I found a 1962 Cadillac Fleetwood with an air condition and clock that still worked. I contacted Uber to ask if they would accept it for Uber Black. They told me to hold the thought, that they were rolling out Uber Luxe, which would be the best category for that car.

I know a guy in Massachusetts and one in Pennsylvania who deal in old Cadillac parts, so that would not be the problem.

One problem with it would be that the thing runs on hundred octane premium. You can get octane booster at speed shops, but that stuff fouls your plugs fast. You must clean the things every thousand, or so, miles and trash them after about three or four. Yes, I know, you can tune it down, but that makes it run hot, burn more gasolene (that old Cadillac 390 burned all kinds of it, as it was) and lose power. Electronic ignition is some help, but it, alone, does not do it. This thing still had the points in it. Running the air condition on a tuned down high compression engine in ninety degree weather will overheat it very quickly.

I never heard from Uber on Uber Luxe, here. I let the thing go.

Too bad Ford recently sold off its back parts department. Subsequently, I found a 1958 Lincoln that had factory air condition. It did not work. I let it go, because I had not heard from Uber and I did not have time to see if I could find some back air condition parts. When Ford had its back parts department, you could get even obsucre parts such as old Lincoln air condition parts.

I still do not know if Uber has rolled out Uber Luxe, here. The Taxicab Commission is not issuing any new L-plates here, but I could get an exception for an antique/classic.


----------



## itsablackmarket

I would like to Uber in a CLS with all the Brabus upgrades.






and a Hennessy Escalade for larger parties:


----------



## Samuofh

Adam Rossel said:


> Hello all! I was considering becoming a part time uber driver, until I found out that my car being 2 doors doesn't qualify. That gave me an idea. I have a Shelby Mustang and I thought it would be a blast to give people a ride in an exciting muscle car. If you're having a bad day at the office, wouldn't it be awesome if you could have a cool sports car, classic car, or an exotic car pick you up instead of the normal 4 door sedan?? Has anyone suggested this before? I think you could charge a slight premium for "Uber S" and make the driver required to have an exciting vehicle. Just a thought. Why not have fun on your ride to your next meeting!! What does everyone think of this??


 I want to do it with my Audi S5


----------



## bluewarrior7

Only need shoes


----------



## allamericanpatriot

Adam Rossel said:


> Hello all! I was considering becoming a part time uber driver, until I found out that my car being 2 doors doesn't qualify. That gave me an idea. I have a Shelby Mustang and I thought it would be a blast to give people a ride in an exciting muscle car. If you're having a bad day at the office, wouldn't it be awesome if you could have a cool sports car, classic car, or an exotic car pick you up instead of the normal 4 door sedan?? Has anyone suggested this before? I think you could charge a slight premium for "Uber S" and make the driver required to have an exciting vehicle. Just a thought. Why not have fun on your ride to your next meeting!! What does everyone think of this??


 I am new here, so I'm not sure how to post this comment, but, I have several classic, and muscle cars. What if we were to have the passenger sign a responsibility for damage form before ride began, and a higher fee for the privilege of the experience ??


----------

